# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  manual για jukebox rowe ami mm2

## papkir

Πρωτα απ ολα σας χαιρετω ολους
ι
Σας παρακαλω να μου πειτε που μπορω να βρω manual για rowe ami jukebox mm2
καθως και εξαρτηματα για την επισκευη του

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων για τη βοηθεια σας

----------


## sv9cvk

Απο το http://www.thejukeboxman.com/index.htm εγω για το δικο μου (ΑΜΙ CONTINENTAL2  http://www.sv9cvk.gr/Jukebox.htm )  πηρα το manual και μεγαλη ποικιλια απο
ανταλλακτικα θα βρεις στο http://www.jukebox-world.de/index_en.html αλλα κοιτα και στα υπολοιπα απο τα οποια εχω παρει κατα καιρους 
διαφορα.
http://www.quadrelli.it/albano/jukebox-parts.html
http://www.jukeboxshop.co.uk/
http://www.jukebox-revival.nl/manuals.htm

Καλη επιτυχια.
Χρηστος

----------


## papkir

Πραγματι πολυ ομορφο το αποτελεσμα !!!!!!! ουαου θα ελεγα

ευχομαι και εγω να το επισκευασω καποτε (απαιτειται πολυ υπομονη και χρονος)


σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου

----------

